
More Modern CMake - htfy96
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsddSCzYiRs
======
htfy96
For those not familiar with this title: \- traditional CMake (<3.1) usually
means hard-coded paths, lots of imperative build commands in CMakeLists.txt \-
Modern CMake: There is a book on this: [https://cliutils.gitlab.io/modern-
cmake/](https://cliutils.gitlab.io/modern-cmake/)

